# kapea / ahdas



## Gavril

Both are translated as "narrow" by my dictionary. Thoughts on these sentences?


_Vuono on hyvin kapea / ahdas lahti.
_(Olisikohan tarkampi sanoa _kapeahko / ahtaahko__ lahti_?)
_
Kemisti ruiskutti nestettä erittäin __kapean / ahtaan putken läpi._
_
Viemäriputki on paikoissa niin __kapeaa / ahdasta_ _että aikuisen ihmisen on hyvin vaikea päästä siitä läpi_.
_
Minun huoneeni on kapean / ahtaan käytävän päässä.
_
_Näkyvä valo on vain __kapea / ahdas osa koko valokirjoa._

_Tuo mies on suututtavan ahdas- / kapeamielinen!_

_Nämä saappaat ovat niin __kapeita / ahtaita etten edes tiedä, miten sain ne irti._ 


Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Both are translated as "narrow" by my dictionary. Thoughts on these sentences?
> 
> 
> _Vuono on hyvin kapea / ahdas lahti._
> (Olisikohan tarkampi sanoa _kapeahko / ahtaahko__ lahti_?)
> 
> _Kemisti ruiskutti nestettä erittäin __kapean / ahtaan putken läpi._
> 
> _Viemäriputki on paikoitellen niin __kapea / ahdas,_ _että aikuisen ihmisen on hyvin vaikea päästä siitä läpi_.
> 
> _Minun huoneeni on kapean / ahtaan käytävän päässä._
> 
> _Näkyvä valo on vain __kapea / ahdas osa (kaistale) koko valon spektriä._
> 
> _Tuo mies on ärsyttävän ahdasmielinen (kapeakatseinen)_
> 
> _Nämä saappaat ovat niin __kapeat / ahtaat, etten edes tiedä, miten sain ne irti (miten sain ne jalastani)._
> 
> 
> Kiitos!


 
"Narrow" is usually kapea. _Kapea polku_. Its antonym is _leveä_. 

_Ahdas_ is used when:

a person / a body part cannot fit some place
a place is too small to fit something
Its antonym is _tilava_. 

Sometimes the adjective pair _kaita <> lavea_ is used. Maybe someone else can shed more light on these? I can only think of _kaidan tien kulkija _- a person who acts according to the law and moral.

See also: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1864848


----------



## JukkaT

sakvaka said:


> _Ahdas_ is used when:
> 
> a person / a body part cannot fit some place
> a place is too small to fit something


I would say that "ahdas" is used when it's hard to fit something in some place, so it can be fitted but it's difficult. And when the place is too small to fit something it's "liian ahdas".

So in different contexts "lahti", "putki" and "käytävä" can be also "ahdas"; and "saapas" is "kapea" when its sole is narrow.


----------



## sakvaka

JukkaT said:


> I would say that "ahdas" is used when it's hard to fit something in some place, so it can be fitted but it's difficult. And when the place is too small to fit something it's "liian ahdas".
> 
> So in different contexts "lahti", "putki" and "käytävä" can be also "ahdas"; and "saapas" is "kapea" when its sole is narrow.


 
That doesn't contradict my post. In the phrase "liian ahdas", the word _ahdas _is used, as I said. 

Ok, tämä menee liikaa selittelyksi.  Kiitos täsmennyksistä!


----------



## Gavril

Thanks for the response -- I had a few questions (all about different words than _kapea _/_ ahdas_):



sakvaka said:


> _Näkyvä valo on vain __kapea / ahdas osa (kaistale) koko valon spektriä._



Can't you also say _(sähkömagneettinen) kirjo_ in this case? WSOY and sanakirja.org both translate _kirjo _as "spectrum".



> _Tuo mies on ärsyttävän ahdasmielinen (kapeakatseinen)_


The phrase I originally wrote, _suututtavan ahdasmielinen_, meant "infuriatingly narrow-minded" (at least, that was my intended meaning), which seems semantically different from _ärsyttävän ahdasmielinen _"irritatingly narrow-minded".

Is it rare / impossible to use _suututtava _in this case, or was there another reason you replaced it with _ärsyttävä_?

Kiitos vielä kerran -- toivon etteivät sinua koskeneet sähkökatkot (jotka muistaakseni ulottuivat Mikkeliin).


----------



## sakvaka

_Kirjo_ is correct Finnish, but nowadays it will exclusively sound like some desperate search of neologisms to replace borrowings. I can assure you that _spektri_ is a more common choice (yet _kirjo_ is more descriptive).

_Suututtavan_ isn't impossible, but that doesn't sound very common to me. I'd stick to _ärsyttävän_.

Mukava nähdä, että seuraat Suomen uutisia. Onnekseni sähkökatkot eivät ulottuneet alueelle, jossa asun. Niitä oli enemmänkin syrjäseuduilla.


----------

